# Massey 6713



## dwalkerfarms (Aug 6, 2021)

Is anyone running a Massey 6713 for their small square operation? I have a 575 new Holland that it would be hooking onto and was wondering if anyone had any experience with that setup.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Seems to me that your 6713 would be about half again to twice as much tractor as would be needed to run the 575 to capacity!
I can run my 570 to capacity with a 60 HP Ford 5610, and the 575 isn't any bigger, except for a wider pickup!
YMMV, Dave


----------



## dwalkerfarms (Aug 6, 2021)

I agree as I run a jd 2955 on my 575 now. The reasoning for the 6713 would be to use it for working ground and loader work along with baling. Curious if that tractor would cause problems to the 575 baler being quite a big bigger?


----------

